
Coding fonts from FontLibrary.org - tatx
https://fontlibrary.org/en/search?category=monospaced
======
Zekio
What font(s) do you guys use when coding?

I use roboto mono primarily, though sometimes I will use source code pro.

~~~
dvhh
I prefer the consolas/Inconsolata ( with a slight preference for Inconsolata
), mainly for the font appearance, but also for the presence on slashed zero,
which improve the readability. I also tried source code pro, which is a great
monospace font, but probably less suitable to small display compared to
inconsolata.

